# steuersatz lockert sich immer wieder



## duro e (12. Februar 2010)

also , hab ein mehr oder minder dickes problem.
wenn ich fahre , lockert sich immer der steuersatz .
erst war die obere lagerschale im rahmen locker , 
das problem ist behoben . wenn ich jetzt alles anziehe , ists auch spielfrei und dreht sauber , doch nach 5minuten hat der steuersatz wieder spiel .
konus ist bombenfest auf der gabel , vorbau schrauben auch angebombt .
ich weiß nun nicht mehr weiter woran das liegen kann . erst dachte ich der gabelschaft sei krum , hab ne andere gabel eingebaut und das gleiche problem. die gabelkralle rutscht auch nicht nach oben . 
denke das es dann nur noch irgendwie am steuersat liegen kann oder?
wäre über hilfreiche antworten sehr dankbar .


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Februar 2010)

wie alt ist der steuersatz denn?
ist er industrie gelagert?
schau dir vieleicht mal die lager an. laufen die wirklich rund oder sind die evtl. kapputt?
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. Februar 2010)

sollte er kugellager haben ist die einbaurichtung der lager wichtig. soweit ich weiß, kann man das bei den echo-steuersätzen ja nicht vertauschen, aber bei anderen vielleicht. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das eigentlich schrägkugellager sind, denn nur die kann man geeignet verspannen. sind diese verkehrt herum drin, kann es passieren, dass irgendwann ein innenring samt kugel rausspringt und alles kaputt geht. markier doch mal die schrauben alle mit einem stift, dann siehst du schonmal ob die sich verdrehen (ist aber unwahrscheinlich)


----------



## erwinosius (13. Februar 2010)

Oder vielleicht lässt sich der Vorbau nicht genug spannen? Wenn kein Spalt mehr zwischen den beiden Hälften ist, dann solltest du da vielleicht mal nacharbeiten und es dann noch einmal probieren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (13. Februar 2010)

steuersatz ist 5-6 monate alt und sehr dicke kugellager , sind aber richtig rum drin , alle kugeln vorhanden und auch kein verschleiß zu erkennen . drehen auch seidenweich die lager und es liegt alles richtig auf . vorbau lässt sich genug spannen , da ist noch nen spalt , aber es wundert mich halt , wenn ich es alles anziehe ists erst perfekt , spielfrei und dreht sauber , nach paar minuten fahren ists dann wieder locker und ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegt .


----------



## Monty98 (13. Februar 2010)

Mich hat mal eine Grossman Gabel ziemlich verwirrt.

Der Kleber, der Schaft und restliche Gabel zusammen hält, hat versagt und ist der Schaft immer weiter rausgerutscht. Ich dachte eben, dass der Steuersatz immer locker wird und hab immer mehr angezogen.

Also vielleicht mal die Gabel checken?


----------



## duro e (13. Februar 2010)

ja bei meiner ebay gabel ist auch kleber , aber daran kann es nicht liegen , hab ne andere starrgabel reingemacht wo der schaft nicht verklebt ist , und da lockert es sich genau so wieder .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2010)

Meine Ebay-Gabel hatte auch mal Spiel 






Versuch mal einen industriegelagerten Steuersatz. Glaub mir, Du willst nie mehr zurÃ¼ck  Mit normalen Kugellagern hatte ich immer nur Probleme.


----------



## Monty98 (13. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mit normalen Kugellagern hatte ich immer nur Probleme.



meiner hÃ¤lt seit 13 Jahren (leider erkennt man den Hersteller nicht mehr).
Hin und wieder mal eine Kugel austauschen und er ist wieder fÃ¼r ein paar Jahre dankbar


----------



## duro e (13. Februar 2010)

-edit-

bin 20min gefahren , hat sich wieder gelockert , nich sooo  schnell wie vorher aber trotzdem . also  scheiden zu lange schrauben in der gabelklemmung auch aus . lager hab ich nochmal begutachtet und sehen einwandfrei aus .
nur was nun ? meine überlegung wäre neuer steuersatz mit industrie lagern und ne neue gabel.


----------



## CityTrial (13. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Meine Ebay-Gabel hatte auch mal Spiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleb an da ^^.. Ist leichter als das Argon zum schweiÃen ^^

Zum Duro: Ich glaube auch, dass der Vorbau zu wenig klemmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn sich die Lagerschalen lockern, dann wäre das Problem eher an der Passung zu suchen als an den Wälzlagern.
Nicht jeder Steuersatz ist, meines Wissens nach, für einen mehrfachen Einbau geeignet. 
Setze mal einen Punkt Loctide auf den Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale, um den Sitz zueinander zu überprüfen. Wenn das Loctide nach einer Fahrt reißt, dann wird da Bewegung drin sein.
Wie viel Platz hat der Gabelschaft zur Kappe? Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass die Kappe auf dem Schaft auflag und bei der Montage alles schön durch die Kralle gehalten wird, aber bei der ersten Fahrt hat sich alles gesetzt, weil keine Spannung im Gabelschaft selbst war. Prüfe das mal!

Wenn du etwas neu kaufst dann kaufe erst das Lager und dann die Gabel und hoffentlich nicht beides gleichzeitig, um den Fehler zu suchen. Muss aber anders lösbar sein denke ich.


----------



## duro e (13. Februar 2010)

also 
spiel der lagerschale bzw eig ists der rahmen der oben geweitet hat , das ist beseitigt . ein guter freund hat mir hauchdünne stahl,,blätterchen" gegeben , damit konnte ich es perfekt beseitigen , sodass es auch hält .
zwischen kappe und schaft ist genug platz , wenn sich alles gesetzt hat ist der schaft 4mm unter der kappe . hab den ti vorbau , und grade ne normale aheadkappe . nächste woche kommt die orginale kappe . aber ich denke nicht das es daran liegen wird .


----------



## duro e (23. Februar 2010)

sooo endlich ist das bike wieder heile.
also an der gabel lag es letzendlich nicht , hatte ne neue reingemacht und da war es auch .
das problem entstand durch den konus , der nicht mehr perfekt ins kugellager griff und somit nur halb ,,drin" war im lager . das hatte zur folge das sich alles nach kurzer zeit lockerte , weil das lager/konus nicht so viel querkräfte hielten.

jetzt habe ich einen dicken industriegelagerten echo steuersatz drin , anderen konus etc . passt alles perfekt und läuft auch optimal ohne spiel etc.

thema kann dann geschlossen werden ruhig.
gruß,
alex


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Februar 2010)

wozu schließen... kann doch immer mal vorkommen, dass noch jemand das problem hat und dann kann er hier schreiben (sofern die sufu benutzt wird   )

freut mich das es wieder geht


----------

